# Win a pair of the all-new FootJoy Premiere Series!



## MarkT (Jan 26, 2021)

*This contest is now closed. Good luck to all entrants!*​Golf Monthly has teamed up with FootJoy to give you the chance to get your hands (or feet) on a pair of the all-new Premiere Series before they hit stores!

To be in with a chance to win subscribe to FootJoy's newsletter HERE and then reply to this thread with which model you would like to win (Packard or Flint), which colour you would prefer and your shoe size. You can check out the two new styles below and imagine how comfortable it would be to hit the links in a fresh pair of shoes designed with golf in mind.

We have one pair of each to give away and entries end at *noon on February* *2*.

About the Premiere Series: "_As part of FootJoy’s continued brand innovation, FJ is excited to introduce the_* Premiere Series, *_a modern representation of the classic golf shoe for men and women. FootJoy shoes have been trusted by more professional golfers than any other brand through an uncompromising commitment to quality, unrivalled design, and a single-minded focus on golf performance. That same pioneering spirit of innovation continues today, driving FootJoy to elevate the standard of performance and style in golf footwear."_

Winners will be randomly selected and contacted via email. Currently we can only accept submissions from the UK to guarantee delivery of prizes in a timely manner.

Good luck to all entrants!







Spoiler: Click here for Terms and Conditions



Terms & Conditions

Win a pair of all-new FootJoy Premiere Shoes (“Sweepstakes”) begins at 12 p.m. (noon) GMT on January 26, 2021 and ends at 11:59 a.m. GMT on February 2nd, 2021 (“Sweepstakes Period”).

ELIGIBILITY: This Sweepstakes is open in the UK, to users age 16 years or over. There is no entry fee and no purchase necessary to enter this competition. By entering this competition, an entrant is indicating his/her agreement to be bound by these terms and conditions. Employees, officers, directors and agents of Future PLC. (“Sponsor”), Golf Monthly and their respective parents, subsidiaries, affiliates and advertising and promotion agencies, including any vendors providing services in connection with this Sweepstakes, and members of their immediate family (spouse, parent, children, siblings and their respective spouses, regardless of where they reside) and persons living in the same household, whether or not related, are not eligible. Void where prohibited. Subject to all applicable federal, state and local laws.

HOW TO ENTER: To enter, visit this thread (“Sweepstakes Entry Page”) during the Sweepstakes Period and follow the directions to enter the Sweepstakes. Entries generated by script, macro or other automated means or by any means which subvert the entry process are void. Entrants can only obtain [insert number] entries. Entries become the sole property of Sponsor. Sponsor reserves the right to disqualify any entry that it determines, in its sole discretion, is not in compliance with these Official Rules.

WINNER DETERMINATION: Potential winners will be selected by Sponsor in a random drawing on or about February 7th, 2021 from among all eligible entries received. Odds of winning depend on the number of eligible entries received. Sponsor’s decisions with respect to winner determination are final and binding.

WINNER NOTIFICATION: Potential winners will be contacted via email and may be required to execute and return an affidavit of eligibility, a publicity release (except where prohibited), and a liability release within five (5) days of date of issuance. Return of a prize or prize notification as undeliverable, failure to sign and return requested documentation within the specified time period, the inability of Sponsor to contact a potential winner within a reasonable time period or noncompliance with these Official Rules by a potential winner will result in disqualification and, at Sponsor’s sole discretion, the prize may be awarded to an alternate winner.

PRIZES:

- (1) Premiere Packard Shoes
- (1) Premiere Flint Shoes


Prizes are non-assignable and non transferable and cannot be redeemed for cash. Prizes are awarded “as is” with no warranty or guarantee, either express or implied. Winners are responsible for all federal, state and local taxes as well as any costs and expenses associated with prize acceptance and use not specified herein as being provided. Winners may not substitute a prize, but Sponsor reserves the right, at its sole discretion, to substitute a prize with one of comparable or greater value. All prize details are at Sponsor’s sole discretion. Limit one (1) prize per person/email address/household.

PUBLICITY GRANT: Entry in the Sweepstakes constitutes permission from entrant for Sponsor and its designees to use entrant’s name, social media username, city and state of residence and likeness (including, without limitation, social media profile photo), for advertising and promotional purposes, in any manner, in any and all media now or hereafter devised, worldwide in perpetuity, without further compensation, notification or permission, except where prohibited by law and as otherwise provided herein.

GENERAL CONDITIONS: Each entrant agrees: (a) to abide by these Official Rules and decisions of Sponsor and judges, which shall be final and binding in all respects; (b) to assume all risk, responsibility and liability for any personal bodily injury, losses, harm, damage (including, without limitation, property damage, personal injury and death), claim (including, without limitation, claims based on copyright or trademark infringement, rights of publicity or privacy, defamation and portrayal in a false light), actions, costs and expenses directly or indirectly arising from participation in this Sweepstakes; and (c) to indemnify, release, discharge and hold harmless the Sponsor and their respective parents, subsidiaries, affiliates and advertising and promotion agencies and all of the foregoing entities’ respective officers, directors, shareholders, members, agents and employees and their successors and assigns (collectively, “Released Parties”) from any and all claims, injuries, liability, losses and damages of any kind to persons, including death, or property resulting, in whole or in part, directly or indirectly, from or relating to entrant’s participation in the Sweepstakes, the operation of this Sweepstakes and/or the acceptance or use of the prize. Released Parties are not responsible for (i) lost, late, incomplete, damaged, inaccurate, stolen, delayed, misdirected, undelivered or garbled Entry Actions, entries, tweets or comments or messages; (ii) lost, interrupted or unavailable network, server, Internet Service Provider (ISP), website, or other connections, availability or accessibility or miscommunications; (iii) failed computer, satellite, telephone or cable transmissions, lines, or technical failure; (iv) jumbled, scrambled, delayed, or misdirected transmissions or computer hardware or software malfunctions, failures or difficulties; (v) other errors or difficulties of any kind, whether human, mechanical, electronic, computer, network, typographical, printing or otherwise, relating to or in connection with the Sweepstakes, including, without limitation, errors or difficulties which may occur in connection with the administration of the Sweepstakes, the processing of entries, the announcement of the prize or in any Entry Action or Sweepstakes-related materials; (vi) any incorrect or inaccurate information, whether caused by users, tampering, hacking, or by any equipment or programming associated with or utilized in the Sweepstakes; or (vii) injury or damage to any person's computer related to or resulting from participating in this Sweepstakes. Persons who tamper with or abuse any aspect of the Sweepstakes or a Sponsor page or social media account, who act in an unsportsmanlike or disruptive manner or who are in violation of these Official Rules, as solely determined by Sponsor, will be disqualified and all associated entries will be void. Should any portion of the Sweepstakes be, in Sponsor’s sole opinion, compromised by virus, worms, bugs, non-authorized human intervention or other causes which, in the sole opinion of the Sponsor, corrupt or impair the administration, security, fairness or proper play, or submission of entries, Sponsor reserves the right at its sole discretion to suspend, modify or terminate the Sweepstakes (or any portion thereof) and if terminated, at its discretion, select winner at random from all eligible, non-suspect entries received prior to action taken or as otherwise deemed fair and appropriate by Sponsor.

DATA COLLECTION: Information submitted in connection with this Sweepstakes will be used in accordance with Sponsor’s Privacy Policy, available at https://www.futureplc.com/privacy-policy/

WINNERS LIST: The names of the winner(s) will be posted on this thread:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
White
9


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 26, 2021)

Done. 
Packard, White 
Size 8.5 ideally, 9 if not 😁


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
Size 9.

I'm still dealing with the trauma after winning the DryJoys a year back or so, which I then subsequently forgot at the bus stop on my way to the course, never to be seen again.


----------



## Crow (Jan 26, 2021)

Hey, they look like golf shoes, I'm in!

Packard in black, size 9.5


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
8.5
White


----------



## Curls (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice. Looking. Shoes.

Subscribed (think I was already!). 

Flint, white, 7.5 (narrower width) please!

Cheers GM 👍🏻


----------



## Canfordhacker (Jan 26, 2021)

9, Flint Blue please!


----------



## JamesR (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard
Black
9
I need some more shoes for this season 
Thanks 👍🤞


----------



## AliMc (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
White
9


----------



## RichA (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
11


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint, Blue, 7.5


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard 8 White


----------



## Sats (Jan 26, 2021)

FLINT 
Size 9
White


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint 
9.5 
White

Wonderful


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2021)

packard Black size 10


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint 
White
Size 11


----------



## smange (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
White
9.5


----------



## richart (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
White
9


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
10.5 wide


----------



## rosecott (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint - blue - 9.5


----------



## Dando (Jan 26, 2021)

packard
white
10

I'll hold off buying new shoes just in case


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
8.5, as wide as they make them please.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
10


----------



## tincup (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
White
8.5


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2021)

Registered 

Packard
Black
UK 12 wide


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
Size 9 Wide

Registered, thanks


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
white
9.5


----------



## Seasidestevo (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
10.5


----------



## KenL (Jan 26, 2021)

The shoes look nice but decided to not enter the comp because of this...


----------



## IanM (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
Size 8


----------



## slowhand (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
UK 9 Medium

Please


----------



## Neilds (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint, white, size 10.

Loving the look 😀


----------



## Freewaytom (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint, white size 9 please


----------



## Griffsters (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard
Black
8 Wide

Please...


----------



## azazel (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
White
8.5

Thanks


----------



## nickh (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard, in white, size 10.

..Nick


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
White
UK 9.5

Thanks


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard, white , 9


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 26, 2021)

Done
Flint
Blue
10


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
Size 8....wide..... If poss


----------



## Midnight (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
11
👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			The shoes look nice but decided to not enter the comp because of this...
	View attachment 34712

Click to expand...

So what if Footjoy know you spend 2 hours a day on your iPad looking at adult websites, get stuck in


----------



## Brammall Mac (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard
Black
8


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard
Black
9


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard 
white 
8.5


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard
Black
11


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
White
Size 12


----------



## BrianM (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
Size 8.5 😀


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 26, 2021)

Fingers crossed this prize goes to someone who actually supports the forum 🤞


----------



## Gazrico (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
blue 
size 10 

thank you


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard
BLack
8 (medium width)


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2021)

I’m genuinely worried about most of you muppets falling over with your tiny little feet.......😂


----------



## Boomy (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard
White
UK 9 Wide


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 26, 2021)

That's me subscribed 👍
It has to be The Flint in Navy size 10
They are sweeeeet 👞 💕


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Fingers crossed this prize goes to someone who actually supports the forum 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Like those who "won" a full custom fit of gear never to be seen or heard of again?


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2021)

flint
12
blue


----------



## hacker_al (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard
White
8


----------



## Crow (Jan 26, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Like those who "won" a full custom fit of gear never to be seen or heard of again?
		
Click to expand...

Proves that the draw is fair, I'd be more worried if it always went to stalwarts.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2021)

Crow said:



			Proves that the draw is fair, I'd be more worried if it always went to stalwarts.
		
Click to expand...

Correct but when it's people with less than 50 posts in 10yrs  it's a bit of a pisstake. 

It shouldn't be down to post count, but you should have to be an active forum member for opportunities imo. There's 100's of people who contribute to the forum in many different ways.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint, white, EU size 45 please.


----------



## Traminator (Jan 26, 2021)

You can never have too much Footjoy in your life 😅😉
White 
Flint 
10.5 Wide


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
White 
10.5  (wide if possible)


----------



## DRW (Jan 26, 2021)

Pickard
White
5


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2021)

Sorted 
Flint 
Blue they look really nice!
9.5 wide.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			You can never have too much Footjoy in your life 😅😉
White 
Flint 
10.5 Wide 
View attachment 34715

Click to expand...

Well played sir 👏😆.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			You can never have too much Footjoy in your life 😅😉
White
Flint
10.5 Wide
View attachment 34715

Click to expand...

Not very adventurous in your colour choice.  You've already got a white pair.


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 26, 2021)

Packard
Black
size 9.5


----------



## Traminator (Jan 26, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Not very adventurous in your colour choice.  You've already got a white pair.
		
Click to expand...

They're 2 years old, due for the charity skip.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
Size 9
👍👍


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 26, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Flint
Blue
11
👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...




Midnight said:



			My retired drugs dog Flint.
View attachment 29944

Click to expand...

Can you give a pair of Flint Size 11's in Blue to someone who has a Blue dog called Flint? 
If it's not a random draw then surely Midnight should have them!


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 26, 2021)

Subscribed

packard
black
9 wide


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			You can never have too much Footjoy in your life 😅😉
White
Flint
10.5 Wide
View attachment 34715

Click to expand...

Clean - good drills


----------



## richart (Jan 26, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I’m genuinely worried about most of you muppets falling over with your tiny little feet.......😂
		
Click to expand...

Your feet are even bigger than your divots.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
10.5


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue 
8.5 (or 9)
👍


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
9.5 UK


----------



## paddyc (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
11


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
8.5
White

Thanks


----------



## Midnight (Jan 26, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Can you give a pair of Flint Size 11's in Blue to someone who has a Blue dog called Flint? 
If it's not a random draw then surely Midnight should have them!
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## GolfScot (Jan 26, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Golf Monthly has teamed up with FootJoy to give you the chance to get your hands (or feet) on a pair of the all-new Premiere Series before they hit stores!

To be in with a chance to win subscribe to FootJoy's newsletter HERE and then reply to this thread with which model you would like to win (Packard or Flint), which colour you would prefer and your shoe size. You can check out the two new styles below and imagine how comfortable it would be to hit the links in a fresh pair of shoes designed with golf in mind.

We have one pair of each to give away and entries end at *noon on February* *2*.

About the Premiere Series: "_As part of FootJoy’s continued brand innovation, FJ is excited to introduce the_* Premiere Series, *_a modern representation of the classic golf shoe for men and women. FootJoy shoes have been trusted by more professional golfers than any other brand through an uncompromising commitment to quality, unrivalled design, and a single-minded focus on golf performance. That same pioneering spirit of innovation continues today, driving FootJoy to elevate the standard of performance and style in golf footwear."_

Winners will be randomly selected and contacted via email. Currently we can only accept submissions from the UK to guarantee delivery of prizes in a timely manner.

Good luck to all entrants!


View attachment 34710
View attachment 34711



Spoiler: Click here for Terms and Conditions



Terms & Conditions

Win a pair of all-new FootJoy Premiere Shoes (“Sweepstakes”) begins at 12 p.m. (noon) GMT on January 26, 2021 and ends at 11:59 a.m. GMT on February 2nd, 2021 (“Sweepstakes Period”).

ELIGIBILITY: This Sweepstakes is open in the UK, to users age 16 years or over. There is no entry fee and no purchase necessary to enter this competition. By entering this competition, an entrant is indicating his/her agreement to be bound by these terms and conditions. Employees, officers, directors and agents of Future PLC. (“Sponsor”), Golf Monthly and their respective parents, subsidiaries, affiliates and advertising and promotion agencies, including any vendors providing services in connection with this Sweepstakes, and members of their immediate family (spouse, parent, children, siblings and their respective spouses, regardless of where they reside) and persons living in the same household, whether or not related, are not eligible. Void where prohibited. Subject to all applicable federal, state and local laws.

HOW TO ENTER: To enter, visit this thread (“Sweepstakes Entry Page”) during the Sweepstakes Period and follow the directions to enter the Sweepstakes. Entries generated by script, macro or other automated means or by any means which subvert the entry process are void. Entrants can only obtain [insert number] entries. Entries become the sole property of Sponsor. Sponsor reserves the right to disqualify any entry that it determines, in its sole discretion, is not in compliance with these Official Rules.

WINNER DETERMINATION: Potential winners will be selected by Sponsor in a random drawing on or about February 7th, 2021 from among all eligible entries received. Odds of winning depend on the number of eligible entries received. Sponsor’s decisions with respect to winner determination are final and binding.

WINNER NOTIFICATION: Potential winners will be contacted via email and may be required to execute and return an affidavit of eligibility, a publicity release (except where prohibited), and a liability release within five (5) days of date of issuance. Return of a prize or prize notification as undeliverable, failure to sign and return requested documentation within the specified time period, the inability of Sponsor to contact a potential winner within a reasonable time period or noncompliance with these Official Rules by a potential winner will result in disqualification and, at Sponsor’s sole discretion, the prize may be awarded to an alternate winner.

PRIZES:

- (1) Premiere Packard Shoes
- (1) Premiere Flint Shoes


Prizes are non-assignable and non transferable and cannot be redeemed for cash. Prizes are awarded “as is” with no warranty or guarantee, either express or implied. Winners are responsible for all federal, state and local taxes as well as any costs and expenses associated with prize acceptance and use not specified herein as being provided. Winners may not substitute a prize, but Sponsor reserves the right, at its sole discretion, to substitute a prize with one of comparable or greater value. All prize details are at Sponsor’s sole discretion. Limit one (1) prize per person/email address/household.

PUBLICITY GRANT: Entry in the Sweepstakes constitutes permission from entrant for Sponsor and its designees to use entrant’s name, social media username, city and state of residence and likeness (including, without limitation, social media profile photo), for advertising and promotional purposes, in any manner, in any and all media now or hereafter devised, worldwide in perpetuity, without further compensation, notification or permission, except where prohibited by law and as otherwise provided herein.

GENERAL CONDITIONS: Each entrant agrees: (a) to abide by these Official Rules and decisions of Sponsor and judges, which shall be final and binding in all respects; (b) to assume all risk, responsibility and liability for any personal bodily injury, losses, harm, damage (including, without limitation, property damage, personal injury and death), claim (including, without limitation, claims based on copyright or trademark infringement, rights of publicity or privacy, defamation and portrayal in a false light), actions, costs and expenses directly or indirectly arising from participation in this Sweepstakes; and (c) to indemnify, release, discharge and hold harmless the Sponsor and their respective parents, subsidiaries, affiliates and advertising and promotion agencies and all of the foregoing entities’ respective officers, directors, shareholders, members, agents and employees and their successors and assigns (collectively, “Released Parties”) from any and all claims, injuries, liability, losses and damages of any kind to persons, including death, or property resulting, in whole or in part, directly or indirectly, from or relating to entrant’s participation in the Sweepstakes, the operation of this Sweepstakes and/or the acceptance or use of the prize. Released Parties are not responsible for (i) lost, late, incomplete, damaged, inaccurate, stolen, delayed, misdirected, undelivered or garbled Entry Actions, entries, tweets or comments or messages; (ii) lost, interrupted or unavailable network, server, Internet Service Provider (ISP), website, or other connections, availability or accessibility or miscommunications; (iii) failed computer, satellite, telephone or cable transmissions, lines, or technical failure; (iv) jumbled, scrambled, delayed, or misdirected transmissions or computer hardware or software malfunctions, failures or difficulties; (v) other errors or difficulties of any kind, whether human, mechanical, electronic, computer, network, typographical, printing or otherwise, relating to or in connection with the Sweepstakes, including, without limitation, errors or difficulties which may occur in connection with the administration of the Sweepstakes, the processing of entries, the announcement of the prize or in any Entry Action or Sweepstakes-related materials; (vi) any incorrect or inaccurate information, whether caused by users, tampering, hacking, or by any equipment or programming associated with or utilized in the Sweepstakes; or (vii) injury or damage to any person's computer related to or resulting from participating in this Sweepstakes. Persons who tamper with or abuse any aspect of the Sweepstakes or a Sponsor page or social media account, who act in an unsportsmanlike or disruptive manner or who are in violation of these Official Rules, as solely determined by Sponsor, will be disqualified and all associated entries will be void. Should any portion of the Sweepstakes be, in Sponsor’s sole opinion, compromised by virus, worms, bugs, non-authorized human intervention or other causes which, in the sole opinion of the Sponsor, corrupt or impair the administration, security, fairness or proper play, or submission of entries, Sponsor reserves the right at its sole discretion to suspend, modify or terminate the Sweepstakes (or any portion thereof) and if terminated, at its discretion, select winner at random from all eligible, non-suspect entries received prior to action taken or as otherwise deemed fair and appropriate by Sponsor.

DATA COLLECTION: Information submitted in connection with this Sweepstakes will be used in accordance with Sponsor’s Privacy Policy, available at https://www.futureplc.com/privacy-policy/

WINNERS LIST: The names of the winner(s) will be posted on this thread:




Click to expand...

Packard White 11


----------



## wotseaskin (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
blue
9.5


----------



## kavtheman (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
White
12


----------



## Cake (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
10


----------



## NearHull (Jan 26, 2021)

Black Packard please, 8.5 W would be ideak


----------



## Redtraveller (Jan 26, 2021)

Flint
Blue
9

🏌🏻


----------



## r11john (Jan 27, 2021)

Packard, Black
8.5


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 27, 2021)

Packard 
Black 
10
Pretty please


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 27, 2021)

Flint
9
blue
thanks


----------



## Patrick Reeds rules book. (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks gm
flint 
black
9


----------



## gopher99 (Jan 27, 2021)

Flint
Blue 
8
👍


----------



## stevench (Jan 27, 2021)

Packard 
Black
10.5


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 27, 2021)

Packard
Black
Size 9 please.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 27, 2021)

KenL said:



			The shoes look nice but decided to not enter the comp because of this...
	View attachment 34712

Click to expand...

You do know that the vast majority of websites also do this? 

I’m not being facetious, more saying that this is not at all uncommon. 

Obviously I don’t know your specific concerns but if you are just basing your decision on that message, then it is not Necessarily something to be overly concerned with


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 27, 2021)

Packard
7.5
White


----------



## Brucelily (Jan 27, 2021)

Packard 
white
9.5


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 27, 2021)

Flint
Blue
11


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Fingers crossed this prize goes to someone who actually supports the forum 🤞
		
Click to expand...

There's quite a few people making their first ever post in this topic. Very suspect.


----------



## KenL (Jan 27, 2021)

Just give them to an unpaid moderator. Seems fair to me. 😃


----------



## TheBlackCat (Jan 27, 2021)

Packard in black.  
My current original contour shoes are 6.5 Extra Wide.


----------



## ConorReact21 (Jan 27, 2021)

TheBlackCat said:



			Packard in black. 
My current original contour shoes are 6.5 Extra Wide.
		
Click to expand...

Explain to me as a beginner, are these special shoes or not?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 27, 2021)

ConorReact21 said:



			Explain to me as a beginner, are these special shoes or not?
		
Click to expand...

If you don't know how many shots these will take off your handicap then you shouldn't be applying to win them


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2021)

Flint.
Black.
9½, wide please.

Thanks.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2021)

Subscribed.

Packard
White
10.5 Wide (11 Medium if no wide fit)

Thanks GM & FJ.


----------



## millisle1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Flint
Blue
11
please


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 27, 2021)

Flint
Blue
9.5

Thanks for the comp.


----------



## Fore Right! (Jan 27, 2021)

Packard
Black
12


----------



## Captainron (Jan 27, 2021)

Fore Right! said:



			Packard
Black
12
		
Click to expand...

I swear that this isn’t a second account set up by me.

Name checks out and the the shoes fit too so I could understand how some might jump to conclusions


----------



## marksman (Jan 27, 2021)

Flint 
Blue 
8


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 27, 2021)

Flint blue 8.5

They look great!


----------



## smahon87 (Jan 27, 2021)

Flint, white, 9


----------



## 2blue (Jan 27, 2021)

Good looking shoes 
Packard
White
size 9


----------



## Chopmanski (Jan 27, 2021)

Packard
White
8.5
wider the better!


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2021)

When the comp is finished can we rename this thread welcome to the forum?


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 27, 2021)

Packard 
White
Size 10


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 27, 2021)

Packard
White
8.5
Sil vous plait


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 27, 2021)

Flint
Blue
10

If succesful please donate to Richart for auction at this years H4H’s day.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 27, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Flint 
Blue
8

If succesful please donate to Richart for auction at this years H4H’s day.

Click to expand...

This would make more sense if you went with size 10, the average shoe size for a UK male. Size 8 limits the auction to a minority (unless you plan to bid!).


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Flint in blue 
Size 9
Fingers crossed


----------



## jmcp (Jan 27, 2021)

Subscribed
Packard
Black
size 9

cheers, John


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 27, 2021)

Give em to Homer. He could do with cheering up 👍


----------



## JohnF (Jan 28, 2021)

Packard white 7 wide please


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 28, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Golf Monthly has teamed up with FootJoy to give you the chance to get your hands (or feet) on a pair of the all-new Premiere Series before they hit stores!

To be in with a chance to win subscribe to FootJoy's newsletter HERE and then reply to this thread with which model you would like to win (Packard or Flint), which colour you would prefer and your shoe size. You can check out the two new styles below and imagine how comfortable it would be to hit the links in a fresh pair of shoes designed with golf in mind.

We have one pair of each to give away and entries end at *noon on February* *2*.

About the Premiere Series: "_As part of FootJoy’s continued brand innovation, FJ is excited to introduce the_* Premiere Series, *_a modern representation of the classic golf shoe for men and women. FootJoy shoes have been trusted by more professional golfers than any other brand through an uncompromising commitment to quality, unrivalled design, and a single-minded focus on golf performance. That same pioneering spirit of innovation continues today, driving FootJoy to elevate the standard of performance and style in golf footwear."_

Winners will be randomly selected and contacted via email. Currently we can only accept submissions from the UK to guarantee delivery of prizes in a timely manner.

Good luck to all entrants!


View attachment 34710
View attachment 34711



Spoiler: Click here for Terms and Conditions



Terms & Conditions

Win a pair of all-new FootJoy Premiere Shoes (“Sweepstakes”) begins at 12 p.m. (noon) GMT on January 26, 2021 and ends at 11:59 a.m. GMT on February 2nd, 2021 (“Sweepstakes Period”).

ELIGIBILITY: This Sweepstakes is open in the UK, to users age 16 years or over. There is no entry fee and no purchase necessary to enter this competition. By entering this competition, an entrant is indicating his/her agreement to be bound by these terms and conditions. Employees, officers, directors and agents of Future PLC. (“Sponsor”), Golf Monthly and their respective parents, subsidiaries, affiliates and advertising and promotion agencies, including any vendors providing services in connection with this Sweepstakes, and members of their immediate family (spouse, parent, children, siblings and their respective spouses, regardless of where they reside) and persons living in the same household, whether or not related, are not eligible. Void where prohibited. Subject to all applicable federal, state and local laws.

HOW TO ENTER: To enter, visit this thread (“Sweepstakes Entry Page”) during the Sweepstakes Period and follow the directions to enter the Sweepstakes. Entries generated by script, macro or other automated means or by any means which subvert the entry process are void. Entrants can only obtain [insert number] entries. Entries become the sole property of Sponsor. Sponsor reserves the right to disqualify any entry that it determines, in its sole discretion, is not in compliance with these Official Rules.

WINNER DETERMINATION: Potential winners will be selected by Sponsor in a random drawing on or about February 7th, 2021 from among all eligible entries received. Odds of winning depend on the number of eligible entries received. Sponsor’s decisions with respect to winner determination are final and binding.

WINNER NOTIFICATION: Potential winners will be contacted via email and may be required to execute and return an affidavit of eligibility, a publicity release (except where prohibited), and a liability release within five (5) days of date of issuance. Return of a prize or prize notification as undeliverable, failure to sign and return requested documentation within the specified time period, the inability of Sponsor to contact a potential winner within a reasonable time period or noncompliance with these Official Rules by a potential winner will result in disqualification and, at Sponsor’s sole discretion, the prize may be awarded to an alternate winner.

PRIZES:

- (1) Premiere Packard Shoes
- (1) Premiere Flint Shoes


Prizes are non-assignable and non transferable and cannot be redeemed for cash. Prizes are awarded “as is” with no warranty or guarantee, either express or implied. Winners are responsible for all federal, state and local taxes as well as any costs and expenses associated with prize acceptance and use not specified herein as being provided. Winners may not substitute a prize, but Sponsor reserves the right, at its sole discretion, to substitute a prize with one of comparable or greater value. All prize details are at Sponsor’s sole discretion. Limit one (1) prize per person/email address/household.

PUBLICITY GRANT: Entry in the Sweepstakes constitutes permission from entrant for Sponsor and its designees to use entrant’s name, social media username, city and state of residence and likeness (including, without limitation, social media profile photo), for advertising and promotional purposes, in any manner, in any and all media now or hereafter devised, worldwide in perpetuity, without further compensation, notification or permission, except where prohibited by law and as otherwise provided herein.

GENERAL CONDITIONS: Each entrant agrees: (a) to abide by these Official Rules and decisions of Sponsor and judges, which shall be final and binding in all respects; (b) to assume all risk, responsibility and liability for any personal bodily injury, losses, harm, damage (including, without limitation, property damage, personal injury and death), claim (including, without limitation, claims based on copyright or trademark infringement, rights of publicity or privacy, defamation and portrayal in a false light), actions, costs and expenses directly or indirectly arising from participation in this Sweepstakes; and (c) to indemnify, release, discharge and hold harmless the Sponsor and their respective parents, subsidiaries, affiliates and advertising and promotion agencies and all of the foregoing entities’ respective officers, directors, shareholders, members, agents and employees and their successors and assigns (collectively, “Released Parties”) from any and all claims, injuries, liability, losses and damages of any kind to persons, including death, or property resulting, in whole or in part, directly or indirectly, from or relating to entrant’s participation in the Sweepstakes, the operation of this Sweepstakes and/or the acceptance or use of the prize. Released Parties are not responsible for (i) lost, late, incomplete, damaged, inaccurate, stolen, delayed, misdirected, undelivered or garbled Entry Actions, entries, tweets or comments or messages; (ii) lost, interrupted or unavailable network, server, Internet Service Provider (ISP), website, or other connections, availability or accessibility or miscommunications; (iii) failed computer, satellite, telephone or cable transmissions, lines, or technical failure; (iv) jumbled, scrambled, delayed, or misdirected transmissions or computer hardware or software malfunctions, failures or difficulties; (v) other errors or difficulties of any kind, whether human, mechanical, electronic, computer, network, typographical, printing or otherwise, relating to or in connection with the Sweepstakes, including, without limitation, errors or difficulties which may occur in connection with the administration of the Sweepstakes, the processing of entries, the announcement of the prize or in any Entry Action or Sweepstakes-related materials; (vi) any incorrect or inaccurate information, whether caused by users, tampering, hacking, or by any equipment or programming associated with or utilized in the Sweepstakes; or (vii) injury or damage to any person's computer related to or resulting from participating in this Sweepstakes. Persons who tamper with or abuse any aspect of the Sweepstakes or a Sponsor page or social media account, who act in an unsportsmanlike or disruptive manner or who are in violation of these Official Rules, as solely determined by Sponsor, will be disqualified and all associated entries will be void. Should any portion of the Sweepstakes be, in Sponsor’s sole opinion, compromised by virus, worms, bugs, non-authorized human intervention or other causes which, in the sole opinion of the Sponsor, corrupt or impair the administration, security, fairness or proper play, or submission of entries, Sponsor reserves the right at its sole discretion to suspend, modify or terminate the Sweepstakes (or any portion thereof) and if terminated, at its discretion, select winner at random from all eligible, non-suspect entries received prior to action taken or as otherwise deemed fair and appropriate by Sponsor.

DATA COLLECTION: Information submitted in connection with this Sweepstakes will be used in accordance with Sponsor’s Privacy Policy, available at https://www.futureplc.com/privacy-policy/

WINNERS LIST: The names of the winner(s) will be posted on this thread:




Click to expand...

Flint size 11 please.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 28, 2021)

Flint 
White
11


----------



## Wayman (Jan 28, 2021)

Done 
Flint
White
Size 10


----------



## sunshine (Jan 28, 2021)

Packard
White
Size 8.5
Thanks


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 28, 2021)

Flint
Black
Size 9 please


----------



## OneEyeRon (Jan 28, 2021)

Flint
9.5
White


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 29, 2021)

Packard 
Black
Size 50 Euro - 14 UK wide please.

Many thanks for the chance.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 29, 2021)

Bigfoot said:



			Packard
Black
Size 50 Euro - *14 UK wide please*.

Many thanks for the chance.
		
Click to expand...

Well, that explains your forum name!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2021)

It looked like Lee Westwood was wearing the 'Flint' model in white today.


----------



## T.G.R. (Jan 29, 2021)

Packard
Black
12W or 13


----------



## Matsmagic (Jan 29, 2021)

Packard white 10.5 Wide 🤩


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2021)

Matsmagic said:



			Packard white 10.5 Wide 🤩
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum 👍 where do you play your golf ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 29, 2021)

jobr1850 said:



			Few new visitors clearly after a freebie
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you mate, they won't be seen again.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 29, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fixed that for you mate, they won't be seen again.
		
Click to expand...

Not if they have any sense, not a very welcoming place these days....


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't think these offers should be available to people who don't have at least a certain number of posts.


Say, at least 10,665.


----------



## Traminator (Jan 29, 2021)

Slime said:



			I don't think these offers .should be available to people who don't have at least a certain number of posts.


Say, at least 10,665.
		
Click to expand...

🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Hackers and Whackers (Jan 29, 2021)

Flint in Blue
 8 wide if possible
Thank you


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2021)

Flint in White
Size 9
Thank you


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 30, 2021)

Flint in blue, size 8, Cheers.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 30, 2021)

Flint
white
8 wide


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 30, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Not if they have any sense, not a very welcoming place these days....
		
Click to expand...

Really? 

I think if you have been registered on the forum for 4 minutes, and your first, and only post is to try and blag some free shoes, you get what you get.


----------



## 123* (Jan 30, 2021)

Flint in white, size 11 please.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Really?

I think if you have been registered on the forum for 4 minutes, and your first, and only post is to try and blag some free shoes, you get what you get.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree 
I mean, it's not like they asked for a date with Cameron is it???
😱😱😱😱


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 30, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Really?

I think if you have been registered on the forum for 4 minutes, and your first, and only post is to try and blag some free shoes, you get what you get.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is its not like the for sale section where there is a number of posts required before you can flog stuff on it, so whats to stop people entering?

Maybe if the forum was welcoming to them they may decide to stick around and lets me honest we need some new blood because its crap these days.

I bet there are plenty of long standing members who have several pairs of shoes who are trying to blag a free pair entering....


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 30, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Thing is its not like the for sale section where there is a number of posts required before you can flog stuff on it, so whats to stop people entering?

Maybe if the forum was welcoming to them they may decide to stick around and lets me honest we need some new blood because its crap these days.

I bet there are plenty of long standing members who have several pairs of shoes who are trying to blag a free pair entering....
		
Click to expand...

How do you know the new poster doesn't already own 1000 pairs of golf shoes?
What we do know is that he registeted soley because he wsnts to win free shoes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Thing is its not like the for sale section where there is a number of posts required before you can flog stuff on it, so whats to stop people entering?

Maybe if the forum was welcoming to them they may decide to stick around and lets me honest we need some new blood because its crap these days.

I bet there are plenty of long standing members who have several pairs of shoes who are trying to blag a free pair entering....
		
Click to expand...

People have always just joined the forum in the hope to win something for free

There are some that have only posted in threads giving away free stuff 

As an opposite someone joined and then asked if he could come on the H4H day - some new members have joined and continue to post but it’s not cynical to suggest that there are plenty who have joined and posted on here for the sole purpose to try and win free stuff - that happens on many website


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People have always just joined the forum in the hope to win something for free

There are some that have only posted in threads giving away free stuff

As an opposite someone joined and then asked if he could come on the H4H day - some new members have joined and continue to post but it’s not cynical to suggest that there are plenty who have joined and posted on here for the sole purpose to try and win free stuff - that happens on many website
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, it is what it is.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 30, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			How do you know the new poster doesn't already own 1000 pairs of golf shoes?
What we do know is that he registeted soley because he wsnts to win free shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck to him then.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 30, 2021)

packard Black size 11


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 30, 2021)

Noticed quite a few guys wearing them on the PGA this week. They look very smart compared to the trainer type shoes.


----------



## Jigger (Jan 31, 2021)

Flint blue 9.5w but I’d take any to be honest 😍


----------



## OntheteeGavin (Jan 31, 2021)

Afternoon

Subscribed.

Packard, White, 6.5 and medium width.

Thank you.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2021)

& still they come......


----------



## Parky24 (Jan 31, 2021)

Packard Black size 11


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 31, 2021)

Flint blue 11


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 31, 2021)

Never had some. don't really like the brand. pop some in the post and I'll give them a go. If they last as long as my current golf shoe (Nike 3 years) I'll be impressed. Not bothered though.
 Book Early


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2021)

User2021 said:



			Few new members clearly after a freebie
		
Click to expand...

What's happened to your name??


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			What's happened to your name??
		
Click to expand...

It means they've left the building...so to speak.


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Feb 1, 2021)

Packard
Size 9.5 wide fit


----------



## Chaddy (Feb 1, 2021)

Flint
Size 10 wide please!


----------



## adasko (Feb 1, 2021)

Flint, White, 9.5 wide


----------



## JR93 (Feb 1, 2021)

Packard 
7.5 (Wide - if possible)
White


----------



## MrC (Feb 1, 2021)

Flint
White
Size 8

Good luck everyone


----------



## drewster (Feb 1, 2021)

DOne

Packard
Black
7.5 wide 

please


----------



## jonny1409 (Feb 2, 2021)

Flint
White
Size 10

Thank you


----------



## abjectplop (Feb 2, 2021)

Flint
Blue
12


----------

